# What are the fastest ways to make money online?



## Neysh (Nov 8, 2017)

What are the free (legitimate) ways to start making money online when you have no money at all?


----------



## TryptamineDream (Jun 22, 2016)

Nothing is free. It cost money to make money.

The best ways to make money online is through social media, YouTube or selling things through online stores like etsy.

I Also see Patreon being used by everyone from adult entertainers, to musicians and artist.

My friend makes around $3k a week through patreon doing drawing tutorials 2-3 times a week. But there’s factors involved in making that kinda money. Good equipment, cameras, large social media following, and doing it full time.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Have a marketable skill and sell it.


----------



## Rilan (Nov 8, 2017)

Neysh said:


> What are the free (legitimate) ways to start making money online when you have no money at all?


Actually, there are a lot of things you can do about it. For example, you can package your expertise into a book, online course, or app. I prefer playing online casino from time to time and it's a good way of making some money online. I recommend you Free Casino Video Slots


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Neysh said:


> What are the free (legitimate) ways to start making money online when you have no money at all?


That's a million dollar idea.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Most of the relevant points are well covered here.

1) Sell as close to nothing as you can and still generate sales.
2) Regarding #1 bonus points if the thing you sell costs the buyer more and more time and energy to obtain because they mistake that for the value added of the sale. Do not make getting your thing too easy.
3) Find a way to make your thing sell by viral word of mouth for marketing. 
4) Regarding #3 bonus points if the buyer feels left out or left behind if they do not buy your thing in the marketplace. Everyone had to have an air plant and those damn fidget spinners.
5) make the product mildly addictive. This usually involves making people laugh or compete nominally against each other. See the Star Trek next generation Romulan video game episode for pointers.
6) Regarding #5 bonus points if you can make the game demean its players, the buyers as lower self esteem causes part of the addiction cycle. Certainly make sure the thing does not increase self-esteem unless it does so by first tacitly lowering it more like plastic surgery.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Neysh said:


> What are the free (legitimate) ways to start making money online when you have no money at all?


Depends on your interest and how much time you're ready to commit. How much of your life are you willing to sink in? Risk management is an important aspect: Will you go for 'luck' or 'security'? Banks like 'secure' business-models with real assets. You are essentially asking to start a company.

The easiest way is to scam yourself to glory thru a crowd-funding project... if you can handle the odd death threat every now and then.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Sex cam...:shocked:

Honestly though you need to find a niche and market it.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

fastest way sadly, porn. If you're morally okay with it, that'll probably make you money faster than a lot of things. If you're not, don't despair.

If you're short on funds:
here are some places that host web sites for free.
Best 15 Free Web Hosting Sites.

here's a list of expired domains

here's a place to get cheap domain names.

Okay, that's the easy part. Here's the part that might need a little bit more skill:
Here's a tutorial to get started in Joomla. Joomla is a really good framework for making web forums like the one we're on. They have nice templates and really good security features. You don't necessarily have to be well versed in php to use it, but it might help to at least have a fundamental understanding of it.





You get Joomla at www.joomla.org.

You might also need a localhost to run tests: either WAMP or MAMP or XAMPP. You will also need MySQL.

You'll also need a text editor. I recommend either notepad++ or sublime text like the guy in the video. I use sublime, and I LOVE it!!! It is wonderful!

Then you build this webforum, then you'll need SEO. The good news is that some of these web hosting sites offer SEO services.

Next step, you get monetization. You get on Google Adsense, and there are other monetization services such as Amazon's service. 

Once it gets enough monetization, someone might be interested in purchasing your website. Here's an article that tells you when, how, and for how much to sell your website, and some places where you can sell it.

Then you start over with a new one.

You may not make a lot of money right away, but there are ways you can make money faster:
Make sure you follow AdSense's rules. They're very strict about how often you're allowed to view your own site, etc.
Good content, people will want to see, of course.
Having a lot of good social media contacts willing to share your sites. 
Having a little money to promote your site via facebook, linkedin, etc.

It's just a game of gaining exposure, and getting that ad revenue as a result.

This will not be the fastest way to earn an income online, but this is a very legit way, that, if you work at it, and do your homework, you can make a good passive income. It's a lot of hard work, with little gain at first, so you can get a lot of gain for little to no work, later.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Also, if you're interested in the above method and want to start making money faster, maybe find people willing to volunteer to help you in order to gain experience. I, for one, am a pretty good UX designer and pretty decent at CSS; I'm learning SASS, as well. I also am pretty good with javascript and know a little Angular JS.

There are others who are good at making logos/graphics; I'm sure, some who know their way around a database, although, tbh, it shouldn't take you long to learn Joomla, if you follow a good video tut. It's not very complicated, and you don't even really need to know php, to use it, like I had said. It just helps if you want extra customization, but there are people on here who know php. 

But, yeah, if you're serious, feel free to PM me. I'm working on a portfolio this weekend; I'm hoping I'll have that up by Monday.


----------



## caity811 (Feb 9, 2015)

- Sell items online on market places such as eBay, Etsy, or Depop. I sell vintage costume jewlery that I got from a relative on Depop and have made a few hundreds from little work. You just need to take visually appealing photos, write detailed descriptions, and then be active on the site a lot. I know other people who sell vintage clothes on there that they get from thrift stores and mark up the prices a lot. People pay good money for vintage looking clothes and jewlery, you would be surprised. You can also make cute things and sell them on Etsy, but I know they charge you for every post you make, regardless of whether it sells or not, so there's that. Depop doesn't charge you to post, they just take a percentage of your earnings if your item sells.

- Sell a service on Fiverr. Resume critiques/editing, writing, making art, creating theme songs, etc. There are plenty of things you can create and sell on there. It can be hard to get started and attract buyers though since the market is so heavily saturated.


----------



## Rogersad (12 mo ago)

Do anything but don't start cheating


----------



## Melissadera (12 mo ago)

In fact, all the most popular options have already been named here. First, you need to know what you can basically offer on different platforms. What do you know or know how to monetize? Of course, the most famous platforms are sites like OnluFans, but even there you need to make an effort to promote! There are problems everywhere, lol. If you want to keep your stress to a minimum, you can always find an option like Apps that pay you to play games. Decide whether you want to make money or just have fun with a dozen bucks.


----------



## vernenbailleu (5 mo ago)

On the Internet, jobs for managers, speakers, graphic designers, and many other areas are in demand. The main thing that unites these areas is computer skills. Therefore, if you have at least basic capabilities, it will be easy to find a job. If there are no such skills, you can try a copywriter's work. The main thing that you will need to do is keep track of your capital and plan your finances. There are various platforms for this, but for myself, I chose doughroller.net , perhaps some of you will find this information useful. A year ago, I became a freelancer, and now I have the opportunity to work from anywhere in the world.


----------



## sergeimom (5 mo ago)

The most important thing is to find a field in which you are interested in developing. And if you set a goal to increase your income and act, then you will definitely succeed.


----------

